# 2001 beetle radio problem, fuse help?



## G.Wagon (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello 

Recently bought a 2001 beetle for my fiance and when we bought it the radio wasnt working. We knew this when we bought it, but alas I havent been able to figure out what the problem is. I checked and replaced all the 25 fuses but it still isnt working. Am I replacing the wrong fuse? Is there any way to narrow down the problem. 

Hoping for some advice 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

Radio System Fuse is on the Central Electric Fuse Panel, Position 37 (middle row of the lower segment, bottom fuse), 10A

I am assuming when you turn on the radio, you get nothing, no display, no static or sound of any kind. What makes you think it is the fuse, a blown fuse indicates a problem somewhere else, fuses don't just overload and blow.

Check for power at the hot side of the fuse with a multimeter. Next would be to check continuity from the cold side of the fuse to the radio head, also to check for a short you check for continuity to ground. If your not sure how to use a multimeter, go here-
http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Multimeter
Once you have determined there is power to the radio head, and there is no short circuit in the circuit, and the radio won't come on, you'll know the problem is in the radio head.

At that point you can decide whether you want to repair or replace the head unit. There is a guy on eBay that repairs these units. He can be found here-

Radio and a/c control rebuild: Seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/germanaudiotech/

MORAV


----------

